# Trouble getting my breath--(a deep breath)



## Blueroses (Dec 23, 2001)

I've had IBS for 20 years. The last few years I've had more problems with anxiety and suddenly yesterday a new problem--I can't get my breath (can't get a deep breath part of the time). I went to the doctor today and they checked oxygen level (100% OK) and recent chest x-ray was clear. She suggested I increase my Xanax a bit. I'm so careful with the Xanax, because it's the only thing that has enabled me to make my commute into work these last two years (and to manage just about any other activity outside of my home). The doctor suggested I see my Psychiatrist about an Anti-depressant and regular one-on-one counseling. I will do that, but I want to know if any of you have had this symptom? I also had some rectal bleeding two weeks ago and have to see my Gastro. doctor soon, and I'm so afraid I'll have to have one of the scopes. I'm terrified of that and have avoided it since my last one many years ago (Sigmoid with Barium Enema). So, I'm assuming the doctor is right and the breathing problem is related to anxiety and possibly depression, but would like to hear from others. Thanks.


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

Hi Blue; I'm sure everything will be all right.The anxiety makes us fear the worst, and the fear causes more anxiety...been there, done that!I had breathing issues so severe that I had to go to the emergency room and receive oxygen...that thingy up the nose.I also have Xanax for panic, but since getting my IBS-D under control, with Lomotil, I have rarely had to use it.You are absolutely doing the right thing by seeing your psychiatrist. I have suffered major depression, and it might not have been, had I gone to my doctor soon enough, instead of trying to "Get over it"!Feel free to PM me at any time. Only those of us who have experienced anxiety and panic know how terrifying it can be. You will be in my thoughts!Luilu


----------



## Blueroses (Dec 23, 2001)

Thank you, Luilu, for answering my message. It means a lot to me, and you've already helped me. Blueroses


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi Blueroses..I recently had the very same problems. I went to my doctor, and he put me on Advair (inhaler) because he suspected I had a touch of asthma, which obviously I had because it has helped tremendously. There are different reasons though that this happens. Best advice has been given, and that is to check with your doctor. Best wishes.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

yeah, i think anxiety makes my breathing worse...almost feels like my throat's closing off...pretty scary! but all the more reason for me to find ways to deal with the anxiety...still working on it though, so can't really give any advice


----------



## Blueroses (Dec 23, 2001)

Hi, Minimum and Rowe2,Thank you for answering. I did see the Psychiatrist and he thinks it's because of anxiety and depression. I asked him to refer me to a counselor, someone I can see on a regular basis, and he thought that was a good idea, so he will refer me within my HMO. I am also trying Remeron, very low dosage only "as needed". If anyone is thinking of trying Remeron, please note that it comes in tablet form, but it also comes in a form that "melts in your mouth". Don't get that one, as it is sweetened with Aspartame and also has Mannitol. Not good for the IBS. The regular tablets are OK. It gets complicated, doesn't it? Aloha to all.Blueroses


----------

